# stihl 024av will run but not idle



## tuco1963 (Feb 23, 2012)

hi all
ive picked up a 1992 model year stihl 024av 41cc for $120 it runs and restarts easy but will not idle , i put sea foam in the gas tank and let it run for 10 minutes to no avail it still wont idle any ideas?

 also it takes the .325 bar and chain but the shortest bar for it is 16" any ideas on how to put a 12 or 14  bar on it im looking for a super limber


----------



## basod (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd guess this vintage of saw has 2 needle adjustment screws on the carb.
Should have L and H stamped near them.
Turn L closed(clockwise) then  open 1-/1/2 turns you may have to keep opening/closing it to increase/decrease the idle.
Arboristsite.com is full of chainsaw experts that will guide you in tuning the saw.


----------



## tuco1963 (Feb 23, 2012)

hi thank you very much i will try this


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 23, 2012)

Does the saw die only when you release the trigger?  You might try adjusting the LA screw first before playing with the L screw.  Screw in the LA until the chain begins to turn then back it off until the chain stops.

Putting the 12 or 14 on it isn't going to happen with a Stihl bar.  They don't make one that small for the 024 as far as I know.  You could convert it to 16" with 3/8" Picco chain and go that route.  Picco chain will speed up your limbing.  Bar length doesn't really matter too much so long as the bar nose sticks out the other side.  A 16" bar will zip through a 4" limb just as fast as a 12"  The conversion parts are not always on the shelf at your Stihl dealer so here's your shopping list.

1121 007 1005 - Rim Sprocket Kit 3/8P 8T
3003 000 6313 - 16" 3/8 Picco .050 Bar
63PS3-60         - 3/8 Picco .050 60 Link Full-Chisel Chain

And yes Virginia, that combo works for the 026/MS260 too! ;-)


----------



## tuco1963 (Feb 24, 2012)

thanks much im interested in trying the 3/8 switchover that way i could use chains from my mac 610 
i wonder if my mac bar would work on it also?


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 24, 2012)

tuco1963 in the great ohio valley said:
			
		

> thanks much im interested in trying the 3/8 switchover that way i could use chains from my mac 610
> i wonder if my mac bar would work on it also?



I don't think your Mac 610 was running 3/8 Picco chain?  60cc saw should have regular 3/8" on it.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 24, 2012)

Heres a 13incer Thats what she said!  :lol: 

http://www.baileysonline.com/category.asp?catID=12025


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 24, 2012)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Heres a 13incer Thats what she said!  :lol:
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/category.asp?catID=12025



I didn't see any of those bars listed as fitting a Stihl 024. Am I missing something?  He still needs to ditch the .325 and go 3/8" Low-pro/Picco if he wants to build a light-sabre.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 24, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That .325 should work fine at 13 inchs on a 024. I would just stick with the .325 there's more than enough hp to haul some @ss.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I got a husky 350 like your Stihl that runs  well starts easy but will not idle and the low idle screw has no effect. I can adjust the throttle screw to make it run at 3300 but anything lower than that it will die.


----------



## augercreek (Feb 24, 2012)

My 021 did act like that to. I pulled the gas line out and streched and I saw lots of small cracks in it,so I replaced it with a new one,works good now.


----------



## tuco1963 (Feb 25, 2012)

once again thanks for all the help if its possible the 13" bar is what i was thinking of , i would love to beef it up to a 3/8 bar and chain but for a limbing saw i must be cost consious to further my cad sthil saw collection but a special thanks to mech and jay for all the info


----------



## smokinj (Feb 25, 2012)

tuco1963 in the great ohio valley said:
			
		

> once again thanks for all the help if its possible the 13" bar is what i was thinking of , i would love to beef it up to a 3/8 bar and chain but for a limbing saw i must be cost consious to further my cad sthil saw collection but a special thanks to mech and jay for all the info



stick with the .325 will give you the best bang for your buck.


----------

